# 6week old goat loose stools over week.



## Rebecca Griz (Jun 3, 2017)

hi i have 2,  7 weeks old drawf goats which one has had diarreha for over a week now. She seems to be acting just fine, playing with her sister and eating good.  They are on goat replacment powder milk so bottle fed. We have had the goats about 3wk? What should i do??


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 3, 2017)

You need to have a fecal run to check for coccidia.
When goats move to a new home they can have a bloom.
Kids biggest killers are coccidia.
Cocci is different from parasitic worms.
Vet needs to check asap.

Don't assume it is just the replacer although it could be. What were they on before you bought them?
Did the breeder have the kids on a prevention program? If so what?

Have the kids had their CD & T vaccine also?

What else are they eating and how much replacer are you giving?


----------



## Alaskan (Jun 4, 2017)

Everything said above. .. runny poo kills kids fast (or can)

Other than that...at 7 weeks they should be eating lots of hay or other roughage.  

If they are only eating milk,  that might be the problem. 

I can always tell when my goats are getting too much grain or other rich stuff...their poo gets squishy and soft. 

Goats are supposed to poo pellets.


----------



## Rebecca Griz (Jun 4, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> You need to have a fecal run to check for coccidia.
> When goats move to a new home they can have a bloom.
> Kids biggest killers are coccidia.
> Cocci is different from parasitic worms.
> ...




The goats where on hay grass and their mother. They never had replacement milk before being sent home.  i was givin 1/2 gallon of their mothers milk.  which we mixed with replacement. they have hay and pallets, grass, tress and weeds.  I do think we are over feeding them milk.  17oz their took this morning. i stopped them at 17oz. lunch if crying alot 7-8oz and bedtime 15-17oz.   Is that way to much?? They always seem hungry for bottle?

Monday im going to take a stool sample to my vet. 

Thank you so much for the info and help


----------



## Rebecca Griz (Jun 4, 2017)

Rebecca Griz said:


> The goats where on hay grass and their mother. They never had replacement milk before being sent home.  i was givin 1/2 gallon of their mothers milk.  which we mixed with replacement. they have hay and pallets, grass, tress and weeds.  I do think we are over feeding them milk.  17oz their took this morning. i stopped them at 17oz. lunch if crying alot 7-8oz and bedtime 15-17oz.   Is that way to much?? They always seem hungry for bottle?
> 
> Monday im going to take a stool sample to my vet.
> 
> Thank you so much for the info and help



i do see them eating trees and grass not much hay tho


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 4, 2017)

Most dwarfs are fully weaned by 6 weeks and sold.
At their age they should not need any bottles. Yes I do think you are over feeding the milk.
Replacer tends to give diarrhea to goats as well. We have always preferred (if not goat milk) whole cows milk from the grocery store.
Time to wean them. 
They may fuss and scream and act like they are dying. 
It also can cause a bloom.
Maybe you can give them 6 oz bottle am and pm for a week then one bottle then none... if you want to do it more gradual.

Make sure they have their CD & T too.


----------

